# Mayhem at DPH2



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

WTF is happening with DPH2? Yesterday afternoon the lot was packed with cars waiting to get into the warehouse. After getting into the warehouse over 1 hour late, I finally made it out, only to see that the entire 2nd half of the warehouse was filled with parked white vans staged for the next day's deliveries.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> WTF is happening with DPH2? Yesterday afternoon the lot was packed with cars waiting to get into the warehouse. After getting into the warehouse over 1 hour late, I finally made it out, only to see that the entire 2nd half of the warehouse was filled with parked white vans staged for the next day's deliveries.


They getting stupid out KOP and drivers starting to go elsewhere. A lot of drivers don't like doing those dumb routes that are like 45min away from the warehouse. They had people waiting long because they keep trying to put together stupid routes so they can give them out first. They making shit difficult for themselves.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

No, the drivers had to wait because someone decided it was OK to use the WH as a white van parking lot in the middle of the afternoon. Normally they don't start parking vans there until Flex is close to finishing for the day.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> No, the drivers had to wait because someone decided it was OK to use the WH as a white van parking lot in the middle of the afternoon. Normally they don't start parking vans there until Flex is close to finishing for the day.


I was there last Sunday and they had all the white vans parked there like that as well. That had nothing to do with the wait though. Last time I waited like that , they said they were backed up with packages so they focused on getting them together rather than focusing on us. Usually happens on the weekends only when they're short-staffed and have a lot of call-outs.


----------

